# night bite off the rocks casting



## HappySnag

i know lot off people do not like to post where they fish.
I do not care where they fish,i find my fish.
just post time,loore coler and how many fish were cached.
it give you the indicator,how good is the fishing.

Wednesday 5pm to 1am
we got 8 eyes 1 steelie.
HJ#14,clown,silver/blue,
P10 blue

Thursday 5pm to 8pm
1 steelie,
cleo silver blue

thanks snag


----------



## Gottagofishn

Thanks for the report Snag, I'm sure there are many guys out there that appreciate it!


----------



## ldrjay

HappySnag said:


> i know lot off people do not like to post where they fish.
> I do not care where they fish,i find my fish.
> just post time,loore coler and how many fish were cached.
> it give you the indicator,how good is the fishing.
> 
> Wednesday 5pm to 1am
> we got 8 eyes 1 steelie.
> HJ#14,clown,silver/blue,
> P10 blue
> 
> Thursday 5pm to 8pm
> 1 steelie,
> cleo silver blue
> 
> thanks snag


I wanna fish with you sometime. all that info from experience would be nice to pick at.


----------



## HappySnag

ldrjay said:


> I wanna fish with you sometime. all that info from experience would be nice to pick at.


12am Saturday
6 eyes off the rocks
clown,silver/blue HJ#14,
line is freezing.


----------



## Bitz

I know its late but, last weekend off the pier. Countdown rap, perch was my best lure, but my buddy caught them off clown and blue silver shallow reef runners, and silver w red xrap also. 6pm til about 1130. Best bite around 730.


----------



## scott jenny

Bitz said:


> I know its late but, last weekend off the pier. Countdown rap, perch was my best lure, but my buddy caught them off clown and blue silver shallow reef runners, and silver w red xrap also. 6pm til about 1130. Best bite around 730.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO


----------



## devildave

The rocks at the mile long pier have been on fire for last 7 days...weather and all....been finding some hogs lately...the one man limit was yesterday...and my son with a hog tonight....p10 black blue herring


----------



## Lucky Strike

Really nice eyes! That kid is hooked for life!


----------



## Osmerus

Nice. Was at a breakwall in the cleveland area last night for a couple hours. Got 2 nice big ones. Silver and blue x rap. 7 to 730 was the best bite .


----------



## HappySnag

Lucky Strike said:


> Really nice eyes! That kid is hooked for life!


last night 6pm-11pm
2 eyes off the rocks
fier tiger,clown.


----------



## Cashregisterface

HappySnag said:


> i know lot off people do not like to post where they fish.
> I do not care where they fish,i find my fish.
> just post time,loore coler and how many fish were cached.
> it give you the indicator,how good is the fishing.
> 
> Wednesday 5pm to 1am
> we got 8 eyes 1 steelie.
> HJ#14,clown,silver/blue,
> P10 blue
> 
> Thursday 5pm to 8pm
> 1 steelie,
> cleo silver blue
> 
> thanks snag


Of coarse the clown and silver/blue. Usually the hottest colors. Good job


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Cashregisterface said:


> Of coarse the clown and silver/blue. Usually the hottest colors. Good job


Amen,same holds true here local for saugeye.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

I'll be out there tomorrow, same spot, after work. See you there Snag!


----------



## fryerman

off rocks in lorain 4:30 to 6:45 got 1 26 " eye at 6:30 saw 2 steelys caught before dark,guys on both sides of me ,didnt see any caught.


----------



## TheShoreman

Out in the Far East Tonight. Weird but good night. Couldn't catch a thing for the first 2 hours but one 17" fish on a redhead chrome bay rat that was around 10pm. Then maybe 5-6 short hits and failed hook ups between 10 and 1am. Then I had 3 fish in 3 casts at 1-1:30 am on a HJ14 Clown. All 3-5,6,7.5 #'s Stuck around for another hour with nothing else and called it a night. Never had consecutive fish like that before pretty crazy. what are the odds?


----------



## HappySnag

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 249178
> Out in the Far East Tonight. Weird but good night. Couldn't catch a thing for the first 2 hours but one 17" fish on a redhead chrome bay rat that was around 10pm. Then maybe 5-6 short hits and failed hook ups between 10 and 1am. Then I had 3 fish in 3 casts at 1-1:30 am on a HJ14 Clown. All 3-5,6,7.5 #'s Stuck around for another hour with nothing else and called it a night. Never had consecutive fish like that before pretty crazy. what are the odds?


sunday 6pm to 11pm
I last 1 eye at 8pm on fiertiger HJ#14,and few mis hits.
some guys had few fish.
for me was 0,i call that preefishing for next day.


----------



## Skippy

Congrats Shoreman. You and a few others often times put in the hours required to walk away with some real decent walleyes. No easy thing casting and from the shore. Good luck with the rest of the year.


----------



## village idiot

Got my limit yesterday evening 11/12. Saw a few fish working the bait on the top, just had to find something they were interested in. First hour no fish with glass perch, switched to clown and added some lead tape. Caught eight in the next 2 hours. Kept 6 between 4 & 6 lbs. Best shore bite I ever experienced. Others were catching the occasional fish but adding that little bit of weight last night really made a huge difference.


----------



## HappySnag

village idiot said:


> Got my limit yesterday evening 11/12. Saw a few fish working the bait on the top, just had to find something they were interested in. First hour no fish with glass perch, switched to clown and added some lead tape. Caught eight in the next 2 hours. Kept 6 between 4 & 6 lbs. Best shore bite I ever experienced. Others were catching the occasional fish but adding that little bit of weight last night really made a huge difference.


Monday =0 fish for me,i gess I was preefishing.neve changed that many loores like yesterday.


----------



## preacherman

Nice bite down at E 72nd last night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great thread idea happysnag,man i wish i lived closer!!! 
Not sure how well it would work for walleye but for saugeye it works really well. If your away from the crowds or even say the guy bext to you is out of commision for a bit. Shoot those baits parallel right along those rocks,some nites (if the waves allow or on calm side of rocks) like 12-18" off the rocks. Sometimes you have to leave your rodtip hi depending on depth and snags.if you do hang up,dont set the hook into the snag or wedge it in the rocks,just lightly pop it free. Somenites this is money here local. Also if your bait is truely suspending,sometimes a pause at the end of retreive right at the rocks can be the ticket! 
Keep the posts coming guys,i really enjoy them....


----------



## Bitz

5 friday night at catawba sp, on the pier close to the rocks. Clown hj12 took them all. The wind picked up around 10 and the baitfish all left, so we did too. Tried lakeside, but got none, only saw a couple landed while there. Then the rain came in around midnight. Probably my last time for the fall bite. But you never know


----------



## Cashregisterface

Bitz said:


> 5 friday night at catawba sp, on the pier close to the rocks. Clown hj12 took them all. The wind picked up around 10 and the baitfish all left, so we did too. Tried lakeside, but got none, only saw a couple landed while there. Then the rain came in around midnight. Probably my last time for the fall bite. But you never know


Not surprised about the clown. Thats an awesome lure along side the p10 version. Nice job


----------



## Jakeflo

Bitz said:


> 5 friday night at catawba sp, on the pier close to the rocks. Clown hj12 took them all. The wind picked up around 10 and the baitfish all left, so we did too. Tried lakeside, but got none, only saw a couple landed while there. Then the rain came in around midnight. Probably my last time for the fall bite. But you never know


How was the water clarity? I went up there thursday and it looked pretty dirty to me.


----------



## HappySnag

Jakeflo said:


> How was the water clarity? I went up there thursday and it looked pretty dirty to me.


one time guy catch eye 10 lb,she was blind.
they do not need eyes to feed.


----------



## Bitz

Jakeflo said:


> How was the water clarity? I went up there thursday and it looked pretty dirty to me.


It was kinda dirty at catawba, definitely more so after the wind kicked up. But I think the wind was the reason for the bait leaving. Much clearer at lakeside, but didn't see the shad there, think the south wind blew them offshore?


----------



## legendaryyaj

Went last night for the first time this year hoping to finally get one after years of random trips trying. The lake was CRAZY. Drove through snow to arrive at the lake and the wind was howling. Northwest winds had the waves banging along the rocks and I was very skeptical but made my first cast at 4:45ish. I was the first of all the guys there to start fishing and caught one on my 5th cast.

That fired up the rest of the guys and then everyone had a fish on. To me, it looked like a hot bite since everyone around me was pulling in fish. I came unprepared for the elements and left after an hour. I didn't expect to catching anything and just wanted to come try it out. Fish went 21" on the board. Water wasn't exactly clear but they were still biting.


----------



## HappySnag

legendaryyaj said:


> Went last night for the first time this year hoping to finally get one after years of random trips trying. The lake was CRAZY. Drove through snow to arrive at the lake and the wind was howling. Northwest winds had the waves banging along the rocks and I was very skeptical but made my first cast at 4:45ish. I was the first of all the guys there to start fishing and caught one on my 5th cast.
> 
> That fired up the rest of the guys and then everyone had a fish on. To me, it looked like a hot bite since everyone around me was pulling in fish. I came unprepared for the elements and left after an hour. I didn't expect to catching anything and just wanted to come try it out. Fish went 21" on the board. Water wasn't exactly clear but they were still biting.


Monday 5pm to 10pm
I am steel pree fishing,0 fish for me everybody strugel last night,eyes were not feeding or they moved where we can not reach them.


----------



## ldrjay

we had two caught and 5 on then lost in the time window they have been showing up for us. almost like clockwork everyday.


----------



## CarolinaKid

4 caught between two of us in 3 hours last night. I lost two. Caught a 31" fish that was disappointingly skinny.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Good reports all you guys!!


----------



## quicktafix1

Fished Edgewater 11-20. Water on shore and dirty. 6 guys casting Perfect 10s, Husky Jerks and Rattle Traps. 0 fish
Fished Huron last night 11-21.
3 guys same lures. Wind out of the SW around 30 mph. Water coffee w/ cream dirty. 0 fish.
Lots of people fishing same areas and 0 fish seen. 
Stopped by Lorain rocks on the way back from Huron and the guys I talked to had similar results. 
When they turn on they should be HUNGRY!!


----------



## HappySnag

quicktafix1 said:


> Fished Edgewater 11-20. Water on shore and dirty. 6 guys casting Perfect 10s, Husky Jerks and Rattle Traps. 0 fish
> Fished Huron last night 11-21.
> 3 guys same lures. Wind out of the SW around 30 mph. Water coffee w/ cream dirty. 0 fish.
> Lots of people fishing same areas and 0 fish seen.
> Stopped by Lorain rocks on the way back from Huron and the guys I talked to had similar results.
> When they turn on they should be HUNGRY!!


last night tuesday I had good bite 3 for 9,6pm to 10pm,
HJ#14 silver blue,they did not wanet to touch clown.


----------



## HappySnag

HappySnag said:


> last night tuesday I had good bite 3 for 9,6pm to 10pm,
> HJ#14 silver blue,they did not wanet to touch clown.


last night Wednesday 6pm to 9pm
got 5 for 11,17" to 24" eyes.
HJ#14 silver/blue
cast out 5 quick turn on reel get the lure down and then 2 turns stop 2 to 10 second,they hit on stop.
water is mudy,but they have no problem to locate the lure,i mis 6 eyes,they hit and spit the lure in split second,you set the hook and fish is redy go on.


----------



## trapperjon

HappySnag said:


> last night Wednesday 6pm to 9pm
> got 5 for 11,17" to 24" eyes.
> HJ#14 silver/blue
> cast out 5 quick turn on reel get the lure down and then 2 turns stop 2 to 10 second,they hit on stop.
> water is mudy,but they have no problem to locate the lure,i mis 6 eyes,they hit and spit the lure in split second,you set the hook and fish is redy go on.


has it cleared up any or still chocolate milk ? thinking about trying c-town tonight from the rocks thx


----------



## HappySnag

trapperjon said:


> has it cleared up any or still chocolate milk ? thinking about trying c-town tonight from the rocks thx


very mude,30 boats trolling last night.


----------



## Jason abate

Hey happy snag. Are you fishing western or central basin?


----------



## HappySnag

cleve


Jason abate said:


> Hey happy snag. Are you fishing western or central basin?


cleveland


----------



## undertaker

Fished Catawba for 2 hours tonight , no fish for me. Didnt see any nets dip into the water.


----------



## bower112

legendaryyaj said:


> Went last night for the first time this year hoping to finally get one after years of random trips trying. The lake was CRAZY. Drove through snow to arrive at the lake and the wind was howling. Northwest winds had the waves banging along the rocks and I was very skeptical but made my first cast at 4:45ish. I was the first of all the guys there to start fishing and caught one on my 5th cast.
> 
> That fired up the rest of the guys and then everyone had a fish on. To me, it looked like a hot bite since everyone around me was pulling in fish. I came unprepared for the elements and left after an hour. I didn't expect to catching anything and just wanted to come try it out. Fish went 21" on the board. Water wasn't exactly clear but they were still biting.


Newbie wanting to know where to try for the eyes off the rocks could someone give me a location of where to start that’s pretty easy axis with two kids?


----------



## ldrjay

bower112 said:


> Newbie wanting to know where to try for the eyes off the rocks could someone give me a location of where to start that’s pretty easy axis with two kids?


pm sent. also I'll be out and about this weekend and week.


----------



## Stevo

Tried Vermilion from10;30pm-12:30 no luck


----------



## EYELANDER75

Fished e 55th horseshoe today waves 1 ' less with sw wind. Caught 1 on smithwick suspending super rogue ( king midas) and my nephew got one on p10 marvin fished 5 to 9 pm lots of people everywhere but only saw about 10 fish caught


----------



## HappySnag

EYELANDER75 said:


> Fished e 55th horseshoe today waves 1 ' less with sw wind. Caught 1 on smithwick suspending super rogue ( king midas) and my nephew got one on p10 marvin fished 5 to 9 pm lots of people everywhere but only saw about 10 fish caught


after 6 hours casting got one 11pm,HJ#14 silver/blue.


----------



## Walleyeguy46

First timer for the night bite. Family always goes to Kalahari for turkey day. Decided to slip away and cast Thursday night. Went to Huron light house. Glad I did. 2 on a perfect 10. Gold. Stock color. Missed probably 5 as well. Short strikes. Tried Friday as well. What a joke. Probably 100 people there. Tried pier















for an hour. Nothing.


----------



## EYELANDER75

Saturday
Edgewater no fish 5 to 630
Old lighthouse 630 to 8 no fish
E55th 8 to 10 2 eyes smithwick got one clown hj got the other
Winds 30 plus when i left


----------



## AtticaFish

Saturday night - 11/25
Fished a Western Basin breakwall from 7:00 to 9:00
Open lake had nice clear water
26" fish.... on my 3rd cast of the evening
Only 1 other good bump the rest of the time
Caught on 5" Kalin's bluegill swimbait on 1/8 premium hook head and he ate is DEEP
Lift and drop retrieve and he ate it on the drop, was tough to tell with the wave action

Picked my spot facing into the wind because everyone else at the end of the breakwall was facing downwind. With the waves and current, it was tough keeping in contact with the bait. Netting it on my own was a bit............. complicated ................too, had to wait for a good big wave to push it in closer over top the rip-rap so my 5' net would reach. Mental note, NEED A BIGGER(longer) BOAT(net).


----------



## HappySnag

AtticaFish said:


> Saturday night - 11/25
> Fished a Western Basin breakwall from 7:00 to 9:00
> Open lake had nice clear water
> 26" fish.... on my 3rd cast of the evening
> Only 1 other good bump the rest of the time
> Caught on 5" Kalin's bluegill swimbait on 1/8 premium hook head and he ate is DEEP
> Lift and drop retrieve and he ate it on the drop, was tough to tell with the wave action
> 
> Picked my spot facing into the wind because everyone else at the end of the breakwall was facing downwind. With the waves and current, it was tough keeping in contact with the bait. Netting it on my own was a bit............. complicated ................too, had to wait for a good big wave to push it in closer over top the rip-rap so my 5' net would reach. Mental note, NEED A BIGGER(longer) BOAT(net).
> 
> View attachment 249926
> 
> 
> View attachment 249927
> 
> 
> View attachment 249925


nice fish
get the painters handle and adopt that to your net.


----------



## kdn

I also use my paint roller extension which is very sturdy and I use gorilla tape to attach my net. GT is better than DT and the extension works well to get over the nearshore rocks.


----------



## Walleyeguy46

Went again for night bite. I love Erie. Went to east 55. Caught 5 kept 4 between 1 guy and one 12 year old. One 29.5 inch. One 28.5 inch. One 28 inch. One 24 inch. Wish my rapala scale still worked. All caught on perfect 10 AYU and Emerald Shiner stock colors.5 pm to 7:45pm. Missed a few too.


----------



## EYELANDER75

I am glad that the flat rock worked for you and the boy. Better than climbing out to where he wanted to go. Saw that one flopping on rock and was hoping you didnt lose it. Got my limit and my nephew got 5 and a bonus steelhead. Hj 14 clown for me


----------



## Walleyeguy46

Thanks for the heads up.it sure was. I appreciate that. That was a good call. Those rocks were slippery. Ogf people are great. I told my son after we got the first one that I was glad we talked to that guy. There was blood on the rock. Always a good sign.


----------



## jon84

I'd love to give it a try. Anyone willing to show a newbie the ropes up there? It's a long drive for me and I'd hate to go up there without everything I need.


----------



## AtticaFish

jon84 said:


> I'd love to give it a try. Anyone willing to show a newbie the ropes up there? It's a long drive for me and I'd hate to go up there without everything I need.


Don't need much out of the ordinary......

Medium walleye rod with 10# to 20# line
Half a dozen shallow stick bait cranks (i would cry if i lost 6 in a night)
LONG handled net and a stringer to carry your catch
Good head lamp
Warm clothes
Patience

(i tend to go overboard with my gear and drag along 2 boxes of lures and a couple different rods so i don't have to re-tie to switch up, but i am in the minority i believe)


----------



## JM1

Anyone have luck at E55th or E72nd casting? I love to get a couple this week while the weather is good.


----------



## jon84

AtticaFish said:


> Don't need much out of the ordinary......
> 
> Medium walleye rod with 10# to 20# line
> Half a dozen shallow stick bait cranks (i would cry if i lost 6 in a night)
> LONG handled net and a stringer to carry your catch
> Good head lamp
> Warm clothes
> Patience
> 
> (i tend to go overboard with my gear and drag along 2 boxes of lures and a couple different rods so i don't have to re-tie to switch up, but i am in the minority i believe)


I have all that besides a long enough net but can take care of that easily. I really have no clue of where to go. I've never been to Erie lol. I fish for saugeye alot down south.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jon84 said:


> I have all that besides a long enough net but can take care of that easily. I really have no clue of where to go. I've never been to Erie lol. I fish for saugeye alot down south.


I think the population of walleye being so good right now you can kinda pick your poision....
Go back look through reports that mention areas,write all these areas down. Then go back and look for access of tvese areas on google earth/maps. Map out several of them so if the wind is blowing a certain direction you can either play the wind or avoid the wind. 
Imo if your driving up from c-bus its worth staying a couple nites to try and pattern something.
I imagine theres a good bite from luna peir in michigan all the way over to cleveland..... 
If you cant get a local to tag along,just do as much research as possible,an tey getting up there fairly early,ive herd the crowds have been rough,plus you can check things out in the daylight you might not see at dark that night help you out.....
Good luck an be safe.....


----------



## jon84

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think the population of walleye being so good right now you can kinda pick your poision....
> Go back look through reports that mention areas,write all these areas down. Then go back and look for access of tvese areas on google earth/maps. Map out several of them so if the wind is blowing a certain direction you can either play the wind or avoid the wind.
> Imo if your driving up from c-bus its worth staying a couple nites to try and pattern something.
> I imagine theres a good bite from luna peir in michigan all the way over to cleveland.....
> If you cant get a local to tag along,just do as much research as possible,an tey getting up there fairly early,ive herd the crowds have been rough,plus you can check things out in the daylight you might not see at dark that night help you out.....
> Good luck an be safe.....


Thank you.


----------



## BFG

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think the population of walleye being so good right now you can kinda pick your poision....
> Go back look through reports that mention areas,write all these areas down. Then go back and look for access of tvese areas on google earth/maps. Map out several of them so if the wind is blowing a certain direction you can either play the wind or avoid the wind.
> Imo if your driving up from c-bus its worth staying a couple nites to try and pattern something.
> I imagine theres a good bite from luna peir in michigan all the way over to cleveland.....
> If you cant get a local to tag along,just do as much research as possible,an tey getting up there fairly early,ive herd the crowds have been rough,plus you can check things out in the daylight you might not see at dark that night help you out.....
> Good luck an be safe.....


I'll be honest...I've been out several times over the past two weeks on the West end of the lake and the fishing has been painfully slow off the piers/rocks at night. Three nights in a row everyone in my vicinity zeroed for the first two hours post sunset. Reports seem to be much, much better from Lorain/Cleveland if you are trying to decide where to go. 

8" of rain in my area in 7 days really has things muddied up.


----------



## kdn

Wednesday and Friday looks to be the nights off of Cleveland. Winds out of the N to NW always had a better bite because the waves are onshore. I’m not sure how far you have to drive but by yourself or with someone you just have to cast from the shoreline. I never felt unsafe when there are other fisherman/women around or by myself. Yes my wife and daughter in law have casted the night bite!


----------



## hailtothethief

North winds can push waves over the breakwalls. Make sure your shoes grip wet rock good. Its getting cold. Some people wear their winter boots that are too slick for wet rock and if you fall and go under your boots can drag you down.


----------



## jon84

If I can make it up there it wouldn't be till the 9th of December


----------



## ldrjay

jon84 said:


> If I can make it up there it wouldn't be till the 9th of December


there will be much better reports and friendlier guys willing to help after the brawl.


----------



## jon84

ldrjay said:


> there will be much better reports and friendlier guys willing to help after the brawl.


I hope so lol I just want to try it without wasting a bunch of money. If I catch a couple fish I'm happy. It's a 3hr drive so it's hard to justify doing it all the time.


----------



## captain snake

I c


ldrjay said:


> there will be much better reports and friendlier guys willing to help after the brawl.


I can show you how not to catch them.lol... been skunked like 5 years in a row now. Still looking for my first one. I'l admit I didn't put the time in first couple years but the last 2 I did. Guess I just have bad timing or luck.


----------



## jon84

captain snake said:


> I c
> 
> I can show you how not to catch them.lol... been skunked like 5 years in a row now. Still looking for my first one. I'l admit I didn't put the time in first couple years but the last 2 I did. Guess I just have bad timing or luck.


That's how I figure my luck will be


----------



## Steel Cranium

AtticaFish said:


> Don't need much out of the ordinary......
> 
> Medium walleye rod with 10# to 20# line
> Half a dozen shallow stick bait cranks (i would cry if i lost 6 in a night)
> LONG handled net and a stringer to carry your catch
> Good head lamp
> Warm clothes
> Patience
> 
> (i tend to go overboard with my gear and drag along 2 boxes of lures and a couple different rods so i don't have to re-tie to switch up, but i am in the minority i believe)


I'll add another tip = bring a 5 gallon bucket. Can use to carry the fish back to your car, sit on if in a flat area, and use to hold your stringer if there isn't a good place to tie it off. I've had plenty of times where I filled the bucket half way up with water and tied or clipped the stringer to the handle instead of trying to find a place to tie it off. 

Also bring some hemostats or needle nose pliers to help get the hooks out of the net without getting your cold and slippery fingers near them.


----------



## jon84

Steel Cranium said:


> I'll add another tip = bring a 5 gallon bucket. Can use to carry the fish back to your car, sit on if in a flat area, and use to hold your stringer if there isn't a good place to tie it off. I've had plenty of times where I filled the bucket half way up with water and tied or clipped the stringer to the handle instead of trying to find a place to tie it off.
> 
> Also bring some hemostats or needle nose pliers to help get the hooks out of the net without getting your cold and slippery fingers near them.


That's all stuff I do now lol


----------



## HappySnag

jon84 said:


> That's all stuff I do now lol


if you go fish is not garantie.
you can go to 
Edgewater state park
East 55 state park
East 72
all have good acses to shore lake erie.
I went to edgewater Saturday,wind should be SW 15mph should be good,the wind was coming from west, waves 3' to 5' and big rolers waves,the waves were going 10' over rocks,did not stop me to go fishing,but when I was hit with few I changed my mind and had to leave.


----------



## jon84

That's crazy. Thanks for the spots to try


----------



## cleo

Just curious did you guys ever cast the river whisky island access with any success I would think it would be good shad areseeking the river and I'm sure the walleyes follow as well


----------



## quicktafix1

You are hard core Happy Snag! You need Santa to bring you a good rain suit if your gonna fish the rocks with on shore waves like that. Or shampoo and a towel


----------



## EYELANDER75

Yeah that was a fun night fishing with snag.Lots of water over the horseshoe that night, just glad they were at my back. Cleo, me and snag also fished the old coastguard station/ whisky island area that night but did not have any luck with the eyes


----------



## bower112

Thinking about trying tonight early evening is it a waste of time with the Southwind


----------



## HappySnag

quicktafix1 said:


> You are hard core Happy Snag! You need Santa to bring you a good rain suit if your gonna fish the rocks with on shore waves like that. Or shampoo and a towel


I spend $1500 on rainsuit non of them is any good.
I have to carie the constraction garbage bag if I like to keep dry.


----------



## HappySnag

bower112 said:


> Thinking about trying tonight early evening is it a waste of time with the Southwind


every day is good if you find feeding fish,no weather will stop me.


----------



## ldrjay

bower112 said:


> Thinking about trying tonight early evening is it a waste of time with the Southwind


past three nights have been great to us. going again tonight. I think some folks are finally catching on to our spot lol.


----------



## bower112

No walleye for me first time trying but did catch three steelhead between three and dark.


----------



## CarolinaKid

"


Walleyeguy46 said:


> Went again for night bite. I love Erie. Went to east 55. Caught 5 kept 4 between 1 guy and one 12 year old. One 29.5 inch. One 28.5 inch. One 28 inch. One 24 inch. Wish my rapala scale still worked. All caught on perfect 10 AYU and Emerald Shiner stock colors.5 pm to 7:45pm. Missed a few too."
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! My buddy and I saw you guys. I ended with 3 and had two pull off. Was a good night for many. P-10 Lime Crush P-10 Blue/Silver.
> 
> Went Monday evening and it was slick calm. NE wind turned to nothing. I hate that. Plenty of shad and plentyyyy of anglers. Saw one walleye caught. Left early.


----------



## finfsn

I am interested in catching some steelhead also. We will be in a 17' boat so close to shore. Any suggestions? I wonder if there are still some around vermilion? We will be coming from the West.


----------



## HappySnag

finfsn said:


> I am interested in catching some steelhead also. We will be in a 17' boat so close to shore. Any suggestions? I wonder if there are still some around vermilion? We will be coming from the West.


Wednesday 5pm-12am
4 eyes 2 mis,HJ#14 silver blue,P10 ayu.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> Wednesday 5pm-12am
> 4 eyes 2 mis,HJ#14 silver blue,P10 ayu.


Good to see all the "prefishing" has been paying off.... good job! 
Please let us know if you hang any hoggs!


----------



## HappySnag

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good to see all the "prefishing" has been paying off.... good job!
> Please let us know if you hang any hoggs!


last night no fish,no bump.
wednesday I flip 26" eye 10' on the rock with out the net.i do that all time I do not like to waiste time to tangle with the net.biger fish I will net.
Wednesday only few fish come out,6 eyes around 30" single few guys,it was slow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> last night no fish,no bump.
> wednesday I flip 26" eye 10' on the rock with out the net.i do that all time I do not like to waiste time to tangle with the net.biger fish I will net.
> Wednesday only few fish come out,6 eyes around 30" single few guys,it was slow.


"Boat swinging" 5/6lb fish! Atta boy! Lol i tried flipping a 27" saugeye up 8/9 feet a few years ago on my med-light rod. Lol not happening.
But i agree,i hate the time it wastes to messwith a net!!!


----------



## gkicker13

It's awesome to see all these reports of shore caught walleye. I was out Monday night from 7 to 9 and caught 3 decent eyes from shore 20 minutes east of Cleveland. All fish came on P-10 marriannarchy (spelling is bad) then fished Tuesday night at the same spot and got 6 eyes weighing in at 39 lbs total, they were hitting everything. Pretty sure if I was willing to throw a shoe in they would have hit it. It was windy and a bit wavy but fun. 4 on P10s, 2 on HJ10 (yeah 10s?)

On another note, Tuesday was my first experience catching a night time steelhead. It was fun and surprising. Definitely didn't feel like a walleye, and as soon as it started walking across the water I figured it out. 

Tight lines everyone, there seems to be tons of them. I'll report after a morning trip tomorrow, also a first. They hit at 6 pm they should hit at 5 am right?


----------



## HappySnag

gkicker13 said:


> It's awesome to see all these reports of shore caught walleye. I was out Monday night from 7 to 9 and caught 3 decent eyes from shore 20 minutes east of Cleveland. All fish came on P-10 marriannarchy (spelling is bad) then fished Tuesday night at the same spot and got 6 eyes weighing in at 39 lbs total, they were hitting everything. Pretty sure if I was willing to throw a shoe in they would have hit it. It was windy and a bit wavy but fun. 4 on P10s, 2 on HJ10 (yeah 10s?)
> 
> On another note, Tuesday was my first experience catching a night time steelhead. It was fun and surprising. Definitely didn't feel like a walleye, and as soon as it started walking across the water I figured it out.
> 
> Tight lines everyone, there seems to be tons of them. I'll report after a morning trip tomorrow, also a first. They hit at 6 pm they should hit at 5 am right?


last night 5pm to 11pm, Friday 100 fisherman 3 fish 0 for me.100 trolers,waves 1' les.


----------



## Skippy

You sure put some hours in Happy but thats the only way anyone will catch any. Good luck out there.


----------



## gkicker13

First morning trip was cold and fruitful. Fished 6 to 730 caught 2 on p10 firetiger.


----------



## JM1

Hope nobody got caught up in that mess at 55th last night, carjacking and murder suspect.


----------



## "chillin"

Dude, i was going to go there but decided to go to Lorain instead. Not cool.


----------



## RStock521

Edgewater Monday 5-8pm - 1 walleye
Edgewater Tuesday 5-8:30 - 4 walleye
Edgewater Wednesday 5-9 - 1 walleye, 1 breakoff (damn powerpro....), 1 miss
Edgewater & E72 Friday 5-9 - 0 wallaye and saw 0 caught

I didn't catch any monsters this week, just a handful of good eaters. I'm still waiting for my first shore limit. This past week, the bite seems hot from sundown until about 7, then dies off.


----------



## Walleyeguy46

Tried 55th tonite5:30 to 8 pm. Skunked. Saw 1 fish caught. That was by a troller that came in close.


----------



## JM1

Made a pre-dawn trip to 55th this morning, me and one other guy there, no fish caught, more guys arriving as I left, hopefully good reports to follow


----------



## HappySnag

RStock521 said:


> Edgewater Monday 5-8pm - 1 walleye
> Edgewater Tuesday 5-8:30 - 4 walleye
> Edgewater Wednesday 5-9 - 1 walleye, 1 breakoff (damn powerpro....), 1 miss
> Edgewater & E72 Friday 5-9 - 0 wallaye and saw 0 caught
> 
> I didn't catch any monsters this week, just a handful of good eaters. I'm still waiting for my first shore limit. This past week, the bite seems hot from sundown until about 7, then dies off.


use power pro 20# or 30#.i am lifting fish 26" with no net no problem.


----------



## RStock521

HappySnag said:


> use power pro 20# or 30#.i am lifting fish 26" with no net no problem.


 I tried 10lb PP and a 10lb floro leader. What do you use for a leader? I never had a problem with breakoffs on my Fireline that I've always used.


----------



## HappySnag

RStock521 said:


> I tried 10lb PP and a 10lb floro leader. What do you use for a leader? I never had a problem with breakoffs on my Fireline that I've always used.


now I use 20# seaguar,low maintenance,10# you have to check after every fish,i flip with this leader 25 fish it is ruf but steel strong.


----------



## RStock521

HappySnag said:


> now I use 20# seaguar,low maintenance,10# you have to check after every fish,i flip with this leader 25 fish it is ruf but steel strong.


 Gotcha. Looks like I'll have to step up my game... I'll be down at Edgewater tonight and tomorrow hopefully, then it looks like it's going to get difficult with the below-freezing temps and dealing with ice.


----------



## fryerman

any reports from the rocks lorain was out wed and fri night, only 1 hooked,got off,didnt see any caught does the full moon effect the fishing.been able to get out
6 times this nov,managed 7 eyes and loss 2 steel.


----------



## HappySnag

fryerman said:


> any reports from the rocks lorain was out wed and fri night, only 1 hooked,got off,didnt see any caught does the full moon effect the fishing.been able to get out
> 6 times this nov,managed 7 eyes and loss 2 steel.


the eyes follow the shead bufey, they dictate where the eyes will be.


----------



## JM1

Picked up 2 eyes casting the mouth of the Chagrin last night. One on Shad Rap one on Cisco Kid.
No hogs but nice eaters.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt

Wind is coming out of the S/SE tonight. Not great conditions for shorefishing but my pops is coming up to fish so we're gonna give it a shot at Edgewater. If anybody has any hints let me know.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt

Edgewater 445-645 pm. Had one follower around 5pm (didn't get a good look at it but I think it was a steelhead). No hits, neither did any of the 5 guys near me. Fished the Wendy Park pier for about 45 minutes, no hits. Throwing husky jerks (firetiger and blue silver) smithwick rogue (chartruese with purple back) and glow spoon (KO wobbler) and a floating rapala in perch. Seems like the wind was just blowing the wrong direction no baitfish up against the shoreline.


----------



## hailtothethief

People were catching walleye trout fishing so i had to go walleye fishing after dark. Misplaced my walleye wide gap hooks2/0. The big chartreuse jig head lost a lot of fish. Prob limited in 15 minutes if i had the right hook.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Thief, were you throwing a swimbait to catch your limit of eyes from shore on erie?


----------



## hailtothethief

The Fishing Addict said:


> Thief, were you throwing a swimbait to catch your limit of eyes from shore on erie?


I threw rapalas, hj, and chartreuse jighead/creek chub.


----------



## Spillway

Cleveland Rocks = Fishing off the rocks at Gordon Park after dark with 25 mph gusts and temperature at 32 degrees seemed like a good time to give it a try. 2 measured just over 28". I pulled in the skinny and my son got the fatty.


----------



## Bill Reindl

Question!!! I'm guessing they vacated the 55th area last night because I only got one and not many people were catching them. You say you were casting into the wind. How do you keep your line tight because when I tried the wind pretty much blew my lure side ways back to shore and there was a ton of slack?


----------



## Bill Reindl

Because I tried moving to the north side of wall at 55th last night to get away from pack of people and I couldn't keep my line was blowing side ways and pushing my p10 right back to the wall quickly.


----------



## Mustard man

Battled the elements last night and was rewarded with a couple dinners! Man that wind was cold n nasty. 
1-HJ12 perch
2-HJ14 purple clown
1-HJ14 firetiger
Painfully slow retrieving seemed to do the job.


----------



## ErieBoy75

I saw a couple lights in the rocks at Lorain and remembered to turn on the seat heater in my car. Brrrrrr.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fished from 5-7:00 this evening. Nil... Seen one nice 7lb'er caught on a p10 promise and that was it. Threw everything at them.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Fished from 5-7:00 this evening. Nil... Seen one nice 7lb'er caught on a p10 promise and that was it. Threw everything at them.


East 55th...


----------



## Mustard man

Is E55 still fishable?


----------



## Stevo

The water was choc milk yesterday in Avon lake out of NW & 4-6 footers, good luck if you go


----------



## Mustard man

Went to 55 tonight. Water was good. Gave it 2-1/2 hours. Not a bite. Saw zero fish caught.


----------



## HappySnag

Mustard man said:


> Went to 55 tonight. Water was good. Gave it 2-1/2 hours. Not a bite. Saw zero fish caught.


last night edgewater 4pm to 7pm
no fish
visibilyte 6"
waves 2' les
you need cleats to walk,
all rocks are black ice.


----------



## Mustard man

Yep. I took 1lb of rock salt in a spice container to help prevent broken neck


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Heading up tonight probably try Sandusky and Huron....haven’t heard anything in over a week now but based off of experience I know it’s not over just gotta hope that you find baitfish wherever u go and they will be there


----------



## HappySnag

Walleyekingjr said:


> Heading up tonight probably try Sandusky and Huron....haven’t heard anything in over a week now but based off of experience I know it’s not over just gotta hope that you find baitfish wherever u go and they will be there


12-20-17 got one 24"silver blue,from 5pm to 930pm
3 boats trolling and 200 shore fisherman,they are getting eyes from Monday,
but nobody like to report.they are getting eyes in the morning off the rocks,
waves 2' les,visibility 2,line is freezing.


----------



## Bill Reindl

We're you in Cleveland? Thanks for report. With the lack of people reporting I thought the walleye shore fishing was done until Spring


----------



## HappySnag

Bill Reindl said:


> We're you in Cleveland? Thanks for report. With the lack of people reporting I thought the walleye shore fishing was done until Spring


Cleveland East 55,not inuf parking spots everything was full.


----------



## HappySnag

Bill Reindl said:


> We're you in Cleveland? Thanks for report. With the lack of people reporting I thought the walleye shore fishing was done until Spring


the fish is saying every day.
am I going to eat today ?
the anser is yes.
you have to find where she will be and it help if you know what time she is going to feed.
I play like this.
I do not know where she will be or what time she will eat,but I go do my exersize with rod few hours and if I am lucky I may bring some home.
last Saturday I was there by myself,did not look good,then I give a brake to fish and yesterday I was lucky I find parking spot.


----------



## HappySnag

HappySnag said:


> the fish is saying every day.
> am I going to eat today ?
> the anser is yes.
> you have to find where she will be and it help if you know what time she is going to feed.
> I play like this.
> I do not know where she will be or what time she will eat,but I go do my exersize with rod few hours and if I am lucky I may bring some home.
> last Saturday I was there by myself,did not look good,then I give a brake to fish and yesterday I was lucky I find parking spot.


12-21-17,5pm to 830pm ,no fish tonight only practice.


----------

